# 2011 models



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Which would you buy for the same price.

2011 CAAD 10 Ultegra

2011 Super Six 105.


----------



## BadBoyNY (Jun 25, 2010)

JimmyORCA said:


> Which would you buy for the same price.
> 
> 2011 CAAD 10 Ultegra
> 
> 2011 Super Six 105.


Well I have ridden a CAAD 10 - not sure about the spec - and it was a great ride ,light and responsive, but I also have a carbon SuperX ( never ridden a SuperSix )which I ride on the road and that is also a great ride and light and responsive. 

I would try to ride them both to really make up your mind. I am thinking about getting a CAAD 10 next year as a pure road bike.


----------



## mmcycle10 (Oct 7, 2010)

Both are great bikes, but it depends on your intended use. If you are just riding by yourself or with a casual group, I would go with SuperSix. If you are planning on racing, I personally would go with the CAAD10...that frame is going to be less expensive to replace. From a components standpoint, I don't think you are giving up a whole lot going from Ultegra to the new 105-5700...it's really good stuff and should be just as durable IMO. I chose a CAAD9 with SRAM as I will be racing with this bike...it's a great ride for me!


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

depends on what u want, the caad10-1 is a racing machine. it doesn't absorb the road vibrations like carbon and may leave you a bit more tired after longer rides. it is lighter than the SS105 though.

the SS is CF and will be more comfortable on the road. you'll feel less beat up after a 20 mile ride. The SS frame is worthy of upgrades in the future so within a year or so u can have a SS carbon frame with similar components as that CAAD10-1.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I was going to go with the CAAD, but after reading all this I think I will most likely go for the Super Six instead. I am not into racing just a recreational rider so comfornt would be important to me.


----------



## AceyMan (May 6, 2010)

I do like the matte naked black of the SS 105. You are getting the black, right? :-D


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I really want a black one. Not sure what the local Bay Area Cannondale have in stock.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I really want a black one. Not sure what the local Bay Area Cannondale have in stock.

Any good Cannondale dealers around SF Airport?


----------



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

I rode my first 50 miles on my new CAAD10 last night. It is the most compliant and comfortable riding AL bike I've ever been on, it was fantastic. That said, I'm still going to be on my Madone (full carbon) any time the ride goes over 3 hours. The carbon is simply more comfortable. It should be an easy decision; just figure out what you will do more of. Get the CAAD if you are going to focus on fast, get the SS if you are going to focus on longer rides and want to be a bit more comfortable. Both have race bike geo.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

@ JimmyOrca - There are some shops in the San Francisco Bay Area that have the 2011 Super Six (non HM). Sports Basement in Sunnyvale has several and Wheel Away Cycles in Campbell has one. I don't know if Mike's Bikes has any in stock. It wouldn't surprise me if they do, since they have mutliple retail shops in the area.

CHL


----------



## PlanetSimon (Sep 6, 2010)

+1 for what mmcycle wrote. If not racing, then having test rode both I would go with the Supersix as clearly a superior bike. I have new 105 on my bike and sounds and feels just like Ultegra to me. But like Mmcycle, my new bike is a CAAD 9 and would take that over either the CAAD 10 or Supersix.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Well it's done, I ended up getting a super six 4 in matte black!


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Nice, enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

JimmyORCA said:


> Well it's done, I ended up getting a super six 4 in matte black!


You're gonna love it. I own one and love it. It's an incredible bike to ride.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

JimmyORCA said:


> Well it's done, I ended up getting a super six 4 in matte black!


mind if i ask how much you paid OTD for the bike?


----------



## mmcycle10 (Oct 7, 2010)

Sounds like a great choice!!


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Here is a pic of the bike taken with my iphone.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I need to get another fit,next time I get back to CA.


----------

